# Obama, Congress restore horse-slaughter industry



## ajg1988 (Dec 14, 2011)

im not sure if this is the right place but i think this is a horse health issue and im shocked and disgusted at this 

i found the article on another site

Obama, Congress restore horse-slaughter industry - Otbva.com

President Obama last month quietly signed into law a spending bill that restores the American horse-slaughter industry, just a few months after a government investigation said the ban on slaughtering was backfiring.The domestic ban didn’t end horse slaughter but instead shifted the site of butchery to Mexico and Canada - which meant increased abuse or neglect as the horses were shipped out of the country and beyond the reach of U.S. law.

Obama, Congress restore horse-slaughter industry - Washington Times

i hope we can do something about this if you love horses as much as i do


----------



## ajg1988 (Dec 14, 2011)

im sorry i just noticed the "horse talk" section if mods can move it there if thats more appropriate thanks


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

FWIW, someone has moved it to the correct section - horse protection - to join the other threads on this subject.

I invite those interested to read these:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-protection/ban-horse-slaughter-us-105810/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-protection/ban-us-horse-slaughter-lifted-104858/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-protection/*warning*-graphic*-pasture-plate-video-105343/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-protection/horse-slaughter-back-u-s-105161/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-protection/help-stop-horse-slaughter-america-104402/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pro...ticle-about-potential-horse-slaughter-104556/

It obviously is a topic of current interest.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

this is like an ongoing thread, just different people posting each time. Doesn't anybody look and read what has already been posted? Especially this, since it is over a month ago that it happened, have these posters not read the news in the past month?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Apparently not, Wyoming.

I imagine most of these thread starters are below the age of majority, and having a 'save the pwetty ponehs' rant once they finally read what was sent to them on FB from other tweens/teens. 

ZOMG! OBAMA'S A HORSZIE KILLER!!!! WE MUST DO SUMTHIN ABOUT IT! :-x


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

.....And the wheels on the bus go 'round and 'round, 'round and 'round........


----------

